# Jon Moxley Out Clause?



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

I’ve read elsewhere that Moxley’s AEW contract comes with a one year out clause. A couple of questions:

1) Has this been confirmed?

2) Would it be considered a death blow if he returned to WWE this summer?


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Well considering they're about to put the title on him, yes it would be a death blow if their champion left for his old job.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

make good money in AEW and have a super light schedule and have free for all promos. Go back to wwe and hate himself and forced to read some stupid script that some idiot wrote and work insane amount of days. Thats a hard one


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I think he'd at least give them one more year BUT I do think NJPW America off shoot could maybe make him a Godfather offer as he has said he wants to work in Japan the rest of his career, and New Japan needs their face of the American subsidiary - he could work Stateside for that on a limited schedule, and then NJPW having him exclusive could book him to the top of their New Japan proper card as well.

I don't think he's ready to go back to WWE yet. I think he will end up back eventually before he calls it a career. HHH will take over and make promises and he'll sign one year out clause deals there so he's never trapped again. WWE would give that just to take him away from the competition.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

If he is making the rumored $6 million a year thats floating around online I doubt he goes back to WWE where he would be earning $1 million base + incentives (merch, dvd, houseshow %, ppv % etc)


----------



## TAC41 (Jun 8, 2016)

validreasoning said:


> If he is making the rumored $6 million a year thats floating around online I doubt he goes back to WWE where he would be earning $1 million base + incentives (merch, dvd, houseshow %, ppv % etc)


If AEW is paying him 6 million for 800k viewers a week, they are the most gullible idiots in the business. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

IF anyone here has done minor research, they would know Moxley is a rare breed who left for his mental health and not for money. He would rather leave and do small gigs than to be enslaved in the WWE, that has been factually reported. MOST WWE talent though due to security (as the main issue over money) stay in WWE due to the longevity the WWE has had in the market. AEW is too new for anyone to risk jumping (who is a main star). Moxley will most def stay in AEW until either he retires. Although i would not put it past him to join the Hall of Fame, etc in WWE.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Seafort said:


> I’ve read elsewhere that Moxley’s AEW contract comes with a one year out clause. A couple of questions:
> 
> 1) Has this been confirmed?
> 
> 2) Would it be considered a death blow if he returned to WWE this summer?



It's rumored not been confirmed by anyone. I'm sure if he was going to opt out tho. He would have to give plenty of notice in advance. 

IMO there's no chance he's leaving. He's got a great schedule, likely being paid well and gets to do New Japan. He's being pushed like a big deal and letting him do his own creative. He would look awful if he just left AEW and what back to WWE so soon. I think opt out was only if they lied to him as insurance. But he's getting every thing he wants right now. So he's not leaving, maybe after 3 years. But there no way he's leaving next Spring.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

TAC41 said:


> If AEW is paying him 6 million for 800k viewers a week, they are the most gullible idiots in the business.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If they offered Moxley $6M they need to change their name to AEWCW-- exorbitant contracts, wrestlers booking themselves, they're trying to self-destruct out the gates.

AEW doesn't have a paid tv deal and won't be getting one for at least 3 years, if ever, they split advertising revenue with TNT. If AEW is giving out contracts like that and getting .2s and .3s in the demo, there's no way this company is going to make a profit. How much money is Daddy Khan willing to burn through to keep this thing afloat? 

The only way you give out a contract like that is to an absolute game changer and even then you make it laced with clauses, and performance based bonuses. Maybe that's what it really is-- a $1M contract that could potentially be worth up to $6M based on how well he draws.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Do _you_ think Moxley will return to WWE? I don't expect it for at least another few years. If he leaves AEW, he leaves for NWA or permanently does Japan.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

shandcraig said:


> make good money in AEW and have a super light schedule and have free for all promos. Go back to wwe and hate himself and forced to read some stupid script that some idiot wrote and work insane amount of days. Thats a hard one


You forgot the option of making even more money this time around with WWE because you know McMahon will write Moxley a blank check to snatch him back, PLUS traveling with his wife.

However, I don't see Moxley leaving AEW this soon. At least not for another few years. I DO see Dean Ambrose one day wrestling in a WWE ring again.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

validreasoning said:


> If he is making the rumored $6 million a year thats floating around online I doubt he goes back to WWE where he would be earning $1 million base + incentives (merch, dvd, houseshow %, ppv % etc)


I have never seen, or read anywhere, this to be true. $6 million a year? I find it very hard to believe that he's earning that much. Seriously. Approximately 56 AEW dates per year (Dynamite and PPV) and free to take outside bookings, as well as going overseas? If this is true, then what do you think Bucks, Cody, Omega are making per year, without taking into account their EVP status and what about Jericho? More? Less? That would mean they have upwards of a $25-$30 million a year roster and there is NO WAY that type of money is changing hands, no matter how much money you think, Tony "Cash" Khan, has to play with.


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

1) It's been suggested by the wrestling media that he does.

2) Who says he returns to WWE? New Japan Pro Wrestling of America exists, and if they adopt AEW's win-loss record for that branch of NJPW, in addition to getting Moxley to work for them there as well as a women's division, that could equally be a deathblow to AEW.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Verbatim17 said:


> 1) It's been suggested by the wrestling media that he does.
> 
> 2) Who says he returns to WWE? New Japan Pro Wrestling of America exists, and if they adopt AEW's win-loss record for that branch of NJPW, in addition to getting Moxley to work for them there as well as a women's division, that could equally be a deathblow to AEW.


NJPW is not a threat at all.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

If they're paying him 6 mil, they deserve to go out of business. No way that can be true.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Garty said:


> I have never seen, or read anywhere, this to be true. $6 million a year? I find it very hard to believe that he's earning that much. Seriously. Approximately 56 AEW dates per year (Dynamite and PPV) and free to take outside bookings, as well as going overseas? If this is true, then what do you think Bucks, Cody, Omega are making per year, without taking into account their EVP status and what about Jericho? More? Less? That would mean they have upwards of a $25-$30 million a year roster and there is NO WAY that type of money is changing hands, no matter how much money you think, Tony "Cash" Khan, has to play with.



It was reported in quite a few places at the time 








NJPW Reveals When Exactly They "Came To Terms" With Jon Moxley


Moxley made his shock return at AEW Double Or Nothing




wrestlingworld.co












5 reasons why Jon Moxley picked AEW over WWE


Has Moxley made the right decision?.




www.sportskeeda.com












WWE Rumors: Superstars Looking To Join AEW For Better Roles


World Wrestling Entertainment could lose members from its roster in the coming months, with many said to be looking to join newly-formed AEW in search of better roles and lucrative contracts.




www.ibtimes.com


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

The only reason I could see Moxley wanting to return to the WWE this soon is because his wife Renee Young is there. But otherwise, I think he's happy in AEW where he's making millions and they'll put their world title on him soon. He's one of the top faces of the company with Cody and Jericho and Khan will likely do whatever he can to keep him.


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

After listening to his interview on Talk is Jericho, I don't see Moxley going back anytime soon.. He turned down millions because of how miserable he was.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

validreasoning said:


> It was reported in quite a few places at the time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Everything is alleged, hearsay and speculation, as well as not being reported by any reliable "credible" source. Again, there is NO WAY he's being paid that much. This isn't the NBA, NFL, MLB, NHL, Euro soccer, etc.


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> NJPW is not a threat at all.


That all depends on how serious the reports are that NJPW dislikes AEW. If they’re not true, okay, you’re right. If they are, there’s no reason to think NJPW is incapable of taking AEW's spot sometime in the future. And if they do, the path looks similar what I outlined. I doubt NJPW is completely oblivious to the responses AEW is getting, both positive and negative, since they want their own US expansion to be a success.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Verbatim17 said:


> That all depends on how serious the reports are that NJPW dislikes AEW. If they’re not true, okay, you’re right. If they are, there’s no reason to think NJPW is incapable of taking AEW's spot sometime in the future. And if they do, the path looks similar what I outlined. I doubt NJPW is completely oblivious to the responses AEW is getting, both positive and negative, since they want their own US expansion to be a success.


Not too long ago a guy from NJPW said that they're not against a working relationship with AEW but because AEW is so new they prefer to wait and see what AEW is doing.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> If they offered Moxley $6M they need to change their name to AEWCW-- exorbitant contracts, wrestlers booking themselves, they're trying to self-destruct out the gates.
> 
> AEW doesn't have a paid tv deal and won't be getting one for at least 3 years, if ever, they split advertising revenue with TNT. If AEW is giving out contracts like that and getting .2s and .3s in the demo, there's no way this company is going to make a profit. How much money is Daddy Khan willing to burn through to keep this thing afloat?
> 
> The only way you give out a contract like that is to an absolute game changer and even then you make it laced with clauses, and performance based bonuses. Maybe that's what it really is-- a $1M contract that could potentially be worth up to $6M based on how well he draws.


Maybe it's 2 million a year over there years but not six million a year. Since he was making more then that in WWE but worked alot more dates. But I have feeling closer to 1 million, who knows tho. That said I'm sure they see Moxley as game changer anyways. He's most over guy on the show and biggest ratings draw etc.


As for how much money is his dad gonna invest in AEW. The money is already invested(which is why most of the regulars have 3 or 4 year deals). They invested reportedly 100 million. That paid for all the talent already and cost for every thing to start the company. They aren't investing more money right now. They making money back from ticket sales, tv ad revenue, ppv buys etc. According to Meltzer, Tony Khan business plan was to be out of the red in early 2020(my guess after Double Or Nothing).


Who knows how close to making back 100 million dollars so far. Remember they have deals with Fite, TSN, IV4. So revenue isn't just from US and TNT. So I'm sure they are making a lot more money back then people wanna believe. 


But until they get out of the red. I doubt they will invest anymore big money in talent. Which is why they passed on matching Cain Velasquez deal with WWE and won't get in bidding war for Killer Kross. They will still add talent but they won't offer biggest deal. But they will offer talent more creative freedom and allow them to do international bookings to make money outside of AEW.



elidrakefan76 said:


> The only reason I could see Moxley wanting to return to the WWE this soon is because his wife Renee Young is there. But otherwise, I think he's happy in AEW where he's making millions and they'll put their world title on him soon. He's one of the top faces of the company with Cody and Jericho and Khan will likely do whatever he can to keep him.


Renee not even at Raw or Smackdown anymore. She does Backstage and ppvs. So she works Tuesday and Moxley Wednesday. Thursday thru most Mondays they are together still when no ppvs.



validreasoning said:


> It was reported in quite a few places at the time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Slice wrestling isn't a good source.


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

I think Moxley stays there. I think AEW will make them their cornerstone. 6 million a year though (if true) for him is yikes.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Clique said:


> You forgot the option of making even more money this time around with WWE because you know McMahon will write Moxley a blank check to snatch him back, PLUS traveling with his wife.
> 
> However, I don't see Moxley leaving AEW this soon. At least not for another few years. I DO see Dean Ambrose one day wrestling in a WWE ring again.


Renee not Raw or Smackdown anymore. She does Backstage show and just travels from Vegas to LA on day of the show. So he wouldn't even be traveling with her anymore and he will be home with her more with AEW schedule.


I don't think Dean Ambrose will ever return to WWE full time. When he's older I could see him coming back for big paydays and Shield reunions. For big shows or few month run, but I don't think he will every be a regular for long period of time again.

There's no way he's gonna go through WWE grind again and deal with WWE booking and writers etc for long period of time. But short run where he has some creative say and big pay days I can see.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

Not saying this is the case with Mox, but I'm surprised that someone from WWE for example hasn't intentionally let a talent go to another company, just to win their title then screw them over and go back to WWE.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

I could see Mox returning to WWE if they offered him a boat load of cash and full creative control.

I mean his statements in the past were pretty clear, he didn't want to leave but WWE basically forced him to because they couldn't let him do one decent promo.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

This post was taken from a user in another thread. Moxley was being interviewed by Chris van Vleet. Below is what he talked about regarding pay and not wanting to leave WWE...

_*Once I decided I was gonna leave, I wasn't happy about it, for a while, I was pretty pissed about it. I'm like, 'are they really gonna make me leave? Are they that...they're gonna make me leave, aren't they? They're gonna fuck everything up so bad.' I wanted that fucking money. It's not like I don't want money. I like to put it in the bank and look at it. I was like, 'I can't believe they're gonna make me walk away from all this money.' Can't you write one good storyline? It got to the point where I'm like...this can't be real. Am I on some kind of reality show? Is this the new WWE Network reality show? Is Vince actually saying these words? Does he actually run a billion-dollar company? This is a joke."*_


----------

